
Dijkstra – Notes on Structured Programming (1970) [pdf] - joatmon-snoo
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd02xx/EWD249.PDF
======
brudgers
If you enjoyed this paper, you might enjoy Michael Jackson's {1} _Principals
of Program Design_.

{1} Not that one, the other one:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_A._Jackson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_A._Jackson)

